# ACL tears



## Brother John (Oct 28, 2002)

I've been recovering from reconstructive surgery on my knee after an ACL tear.

Anyone out there with an encouraging story about injury recovery?
PLease?

Your Brother
John


:bomb:


----------



## meni (Oct 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> 
> *I've been recovering from reconstructive surgery on my knee after an ACL tear.
> 
> ...






I am so sorry 
I do not have story but keep it up smile, and be patient (very)

meni


----------



## Richard S. (Oct 28, 2002)

wassup my brother.  i had a bad ACL and Meniscus tear in my right knee about 10 yrs. ago while i was training in Hapkido. unfortuneatly, surgery was a little different back then and it took a year to get to 90%. nowadays orthopedics (sp) has progressed light years ahead of where it was so i wouldnt worry a bit youll be training hard in no time.......oh yeah , most physical therapists studied under Freddie Kruger, but they are good at what they do. if youre seeing one its best to do what they say and deal with the pain, youll be glad you did later on.....best wishes and respects.


----------



## Master of Blades (Oct 28, 2002)

Fortuantly I do not have my own story to tell, and hope that I never will! But you have my best wishes and I hope you get a speedy recovery.


----------



## LeeKrol (Oct 29, 2002)

Brother John, I just had my ACL surgery on my right leg on Sept 4th, 2002.  Not a lot of fun I must agree, but I'm already running, and kicking the heavy bag full power with my repaired leg.

Ironically, I can throw all of my kicks with my repaired leg, but not with my left leg, because I have trouble pivoting on my right leg.

I'm hoping to get back to my submission soon, but kneeling on my right leg is tough.

My best advice to you : do what your therapist and doctor say.  Stay away from open-chain exercises until the pain is minimal.  Work on your stabalizing muscles by standing on one leg on a trampoline or in a current pool if you are lucky enough to have access to one.  Don't slack off on the exercises even if they are boring.  The road to recovery is as long as you make it in some ways.

I was at full flexion and extension within three weeks because I did all my exercises three times a day.

I know what you're going through but there is light at the end of the tunnel.  No way a torn ACL is going to stop me from doing what I do.  I was in the gym four days later with my immobilizer on lifting and staying strong.  

Its all in the motivation, find yours and I promise your recovery will go well.  I'm hoping to be back on the mat full-speed by March at the latest.


----------



## Brother John (Oct 30, 2002)

Thank you everyone, for the well wishing and especially the words of encouragement from Richard and Lee!!
It means a lot!
Your Brother (limp and all)
John


----------



## SecretNY (Oct 31, 2002)

I had an AC L tear that got worse each year I didn't take care of it and still practiced Aikido.  Finally, one day I placed my leg the wrong way and completely tore it.  So, I had surgery back in Nov. 00 and my doctor took two minor hamstrings and created a new ACL with it.  This surgery is better than cadaver (no chance of disease) and less painful than patella tendon, plus hamstrings are stronger than ligaments.
I started rehab two days after the surgery (which was the most painful thing I ever went through).  I worked very hard in rehab for six months.  At about eight months, I started training again and had full flexibility.  As of today, I feel my legs are much STRONGER than before.  Dealing with the injury really forced me to work hard on my legs and I'm glad for it.  

The important thing is rehab at the Dr. office and at home.  My doc says the people who don't put effort in rehab are the ones who don't fully recover and have more of a chance of the same injury.

I'm very glad I had the surgery.

Take care, SecretNY


----------



## lorie (Dec 16, 2006)

Hello this is my first post.while doing a flying side kick  never thought about  geting hurt.ok jumping hurts i found out lol.well  it happend nov 17,06  got my first mri on nov 28th,06, the mri revealed complete tears of the acterior cruciate medial collateral ligament.also a strain of posterior cruciate.as well as the posterior horn of the lateral menisus . and have to get reconstruction  done. and i haven't walked in a month.when i landed i landed on elbow first i can't extend my arm out it's locked,  at 20 .can someone tell me what i have to look forward to and will i be able to walk after they repair it. thanks Lorie Tang soo


----------



## morph4me (Dec 16, 2006)

I've had surgeries on both knees, one for ACL and one for medial meniscus (sp?). After recovery and PT I'm back to 100% still doing aikido and dancing. Takes a little time, and extended seiza is no fun, but I am suffering no ill effects, and now I listen when my body is trying to tell me something.  Good Luck.


----------



## morph4me (Dec 16, 2006)

lorie said:


> Hello this is my first post.while doing a flying side kick never thought about geting hurt.ok jumping hurts i found out lol.well it happend nov 17,06 got my first mri on nov 28th,06, the mri revealed complete tears of the acterior cruciate medial collateral ligament.also a strain of posterior cruciate.as well as the posterior horn of the lateral menisus . and have to get reconstruction done. and i haven't walked in a month.when i landed i landed on elbow first i can't extend my arm out it's locked, at 20 .can someone tell me what i have to look forward to and will i be able to walk after they repair it. thanks Lorie Tang soo


 
Welcome to MT.  Sorry to hear about your injuries, and I hope it won't dampen your enthusiasm for the martial arts. You will be able to walk after it's repaired, it will take time and patience. The important thing is that you don't try to do things before you're ready, because that only increases the risk of reinjuring yourself. Listen to you doctors and physical therapists, and be patient with yourself and the healing process. Good Luck


----------



## kosho (Dec 18, 2006)

I have a student who had the same issue you do. he is doing well and is testing for his green Belt in march ( 5 hr long test)
It  just takes time.  Take and work on your history, and teaching of your info, work hand work only on your kats.
there is truly a ton of stuff you can work on with out your feet, knee's
I truly hope you have a full recover.
 kosho


----------



## Nomad (Dec 18, 2006)

I had an ACL replacement and repair of a torn menisus at the end of August 2005.  I was back in the dojo six weeks later (about the same time I started the rehab process), though I took it *very* easy for awhile.  I have been gradually strengthening and stretching things out ever since.  A little over a year out, my stances are back as good or better than before the injury, balance is back... kicks with that leg still don't feel quite the same as with the other, but what do you want?  I have recently been trying to "get" the jump in Kanku sho (spinning jump to land in crouched position on the ground), and feel confident enough to try it again after a long period of walking through it carefully.  

The knee still aches occasionally when I push/overuse it, but is strong and probably at about 90-95% of the uninjured one.  I've caught myself recently running up stairs 2 at a time, something I didn't think I'd ever be comfortable doing about 6 months out from the reconstruction.  

Overall I'm very pleased with how little long-term affects this looks like it'll have on my martial arts.


----------



## Infinite (Dec 18, 2006)

So I echo what others have said... Love/worship your physical therapist. Follow and do everything they say.

I recovered from 3rd degree burns covering 25% of my lower body. The greatest damage was too my left ankle. It was sever enough to stop my martial arts and stop my (in theory) somewhat soon to be successful Soccer carreer.

That was when I was 7 I'm not 30 and I have 12% loss of rotation from my left foot. It was at 25%!

I don't even notice it anymore except for the occasional extention my instructor does that I can't match as it uses that last bit of my 12%. Usually I can just bring it in about 1/3 of an inch and be just as solid.

So injury is part of life surviving it means horrer stories to your friends 

--Will


----------



## phlaw (Dec 19, 2006)

Great topic.  I have been putting off reconstructive surgery for many years and have jst been dealing with the pain.  I think after my black bel test on Dec 30th I will finally have the surgery.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 19, 2006)

There are a few threads on this if anyone wants to use the "search" feature.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42487&highlight=ACL

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38920&highlight=ACL

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39078&highlight=ACL

I'm several years post-surgery now and, other than the scar the the achiness when it's cold, I wouldn't know I'd had it.

When talking with my surgeon, we discussed my future goals for my fitness and the use of my knee, which was tantamount in deciding the type of replacement he would perform.  I wanted the most stable, most healable and most durable solution that would come as close to original condition as possible.  I was told this could as much as double my recovery period ... I accepted.  

This put my recovery at anywhere between 15 and 24 months and let me tell you ... I can't imagine regretting that decision.

Take time and care in your recovery, and whatever you do ... *don't push it.*


----------



## CanuckMA (Dec 25, 2006)

I suffered a 2nd degree tear to my right MCL about 4 years ago. I avoided surgery by suffering through TENS ans physio 3 times a week for 6 months. To this day, I still have some issues with side and roundhouse kicks with my left leg because of the required rotation of the right knee. Kne damage is a *****, but you can recover/adapt to it.

As other have said, your physiotherapist IS G-d. Do what he.she tells you to the letter. Your buds know squat. Unless he has a degree in physio, your Sensei is an ignoramus. Don't resume training until your physio clears you, and then don't do something that your physio tells you not to do.


----------

